# Anyone ever see one of these?



## AntonyR (May 19, 2008)

This license plate is rarer than the bike itself. I'd almost buy the bike just to have the plate for historical value.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 19, 2008)

Its a Cleveland Ohio bicycle license tag, I've seen a few living here in  Ohio, bought a schwinn last year with one on it,,,,I dont think its rare tho........


----------



## walter branche (May 19, 2008)

*rare*

hi, i always thought the word rare means you wernt there, ...flat tire is there ,that why he can speak of rare..people always ask me ,where do you get all this stuff?? and the answer is---- at the gettin place,----,because i am always there,, i think i am a rapper tonight ,thanks for the space ,,wpb


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 19, 2008)

Hey Walter speaking of rare, how did you like that Harley over your direction? I figured if anyone could steer him right it would be you


----------



## AntonyR (May 19, 2008)

*date..*



Flat Tire said:


> Its a Cleveland Ohio bicycle license tag, I've seen a few living here in  Ohio, bought a schwinn last year with one on it,,,,I dont think its rare tho........



When I said rare, I wasnt speaking of the origin, I was referring to the date. '43-44 would seem like ultra rare if there were any to begin with, '45 is pretty hard to come by too, since bike mfgrs were just starting to produce for the general population again.


----------



## walter branche (May 20, 2008)

*harley bike and biglou*



bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Walter speaking of rare, how did you like that Harley over your direction? I figured if anyone could steer him right it would be you




i went over and had a look ,biglou ,is a stand up person ,he does some great paint work, he restores bmx bikes for people all over the world,as for the harley bike, i like original bikes ,-----shiny new stuff, never did anything for me ,i grew up in a poor family with 5 kids, so having new things did not happen,there is something about an all original bike even with some rust or what i call patina,i will post my 1890 52 inch highwheel bike ,columbia light roadster, later ,  ,, and that will show what i am talking about ,there is nickle plating ,on the hubs and spokes that is 118 years old ,,thanks walter branche


----------

